# BB30 CAAD9 w/ 50x34 SI SL Hollowgram setup prob



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I have a BB30 Caad9 w/ a 50x34 SI SL Hollowgram crank. My cassette is a 11-25. I never ride the small chainring - big cassette cog combo (I really wanted a 36t inner, but Cannondale doesn't make one). Anyway, I happened to notice today that the lowest gear combo is basically impossible on my bike. I've attached a picture, but here's the problem ... my front derailleur (sram force clamp-on) has to hit the frame in order to eliminate chain rub in the lowest gear combo! If I move the limit stop a little to the right, so the derailleur is off the frame, I can only stay in the 34t-23t combo without rub. Any ideas of what I can do? Some thoughts I had:

- Different chain? Maybe the kmc chain, which I think is more flexible then the SRAM one, will bend earlier, so it doesn't rub?

- 36t inner chain ring? Perhaps the larger chain ring will force the chain to bend early, again keeping it off the derailleur?

- Braze-on Force front derailleur (w/ something like the Parlee clamp)? I really doubt it, but perhaps the braze-on derailleur is less chunky at the relevant pivot point?

I don't think rotating the front derailleur, to angle it a little, would help.

Does anyone have a similar setup working? Any thoughts or suggestions appreciated.


[Photo should now be attached.]

[Edited to change incorrect description.]


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

are said:


> I have a BB30 Caad9 w/ a 50x34 SI SL Hollowgram crank. My cassette is a 11-25. I never ride the small-small combo (I really wanted a 36t inner, but Cannondale doesn't make one). Anyway, I happened to notice today that the small-small combo is basically impossible on my bike. I've attached a picture, but here's the problem ... my front derailleur (sram force clamp-on) has to hit the frame in order to eliminate chain rub in the small-small combo! If I move the limit stop a little to the right, so the derailleur is off the frame, I can only stay in the 34t-23t combo without rub. Any ideas of what I can do? Some thoughts I had:
> 
> - Different chain? Maybe the kmc chain, which I think is more flexible then the SRAM one, will bend earlier, so it doesn't rub?
> 
> ...


You should almost NEVER be in small-small combo, like you said. It's just not meant to be, too much slack and the chain rubs and slaps the chainstay. Occasionally I erroneously end up there....just use the chain rub as an indicator to shift to the better gear. 

I think anyone with a well adjusted set up still has noise with small-small....just don't shift to it and you'll be fine.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm an idiot - I meant to refer to small ring upfront, big cassette cog, i.e. 34t chainring by 25t cog. It's small-small in the sense of gear inches ...


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

do try rotating the front der. a little - though you may have a problem in the other case of big ring-small cog. If it's any consolation, I have the same issue with my dura-ace FD and the Si SL. I did not have the problem when I had the Carbon Si crank. The difference though is when the LBS did the upgrade, they used one spacer less.


----------



## Lil Dale (Feb 19, 2009)

Depends on the frame sometimes, what frame do you have?


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

caad9


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Is the derailleur at a correct height? Right angle (from above)?


----------



## jjmstang (May 8, 2009)

Looks like the FD could be rotated just a smiggin towards the back. From the picture it looks like the tail end of the FD is sticking outward.

-John


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

jjmstang said:


> From the picture it looks like the tail end of the FD is sticking outward.
> 
> -John


My thought too.


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Angling the FD correctly fixes the problem. Does anyone know the torque spec for the FD clamp?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

is this the same 'are' from weightweenies? 

Starnut


----------



## are (Feb 5, 2005)

Yeah, sure is. Bike look familiar?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

I was just about to say that it did :lol:. I was trying to figure out where someone would get a white CAAD9 with black logos. Then I had an :idea:.

Starnut


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Not to re-open an old thread but has anyone else had this problem? I have the same issue with my new CAAD9. I did rotate the derailleur but it causes rubbing with the chain when I ride i the large chainring and smaller cogs since the tail of the cage is angled inward (DA7800 FD / Hollowgram SL crankset / 1 Spaker).

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

just put a compact spider and rings on my SI SLs/ CAAD9 w/ a Red FD. No issues to speak of.


----------

